
Ask HN: How can you prepare for competitive programming contests? - deyouz
Hello!
I&#x27;m interested in learning how to solve problems such as those from Google Code Jam.
What is the best way to do that? What books should I read? What websites&#x2F;resources should I use?<p>Thank you!
======
RedGreenCode
Here's a curated list of resources that a lot of people refer to:
[https://github.com/lnishan/awesome-competitive-
programming](https://github.com/lnishan/awesome-competitive-programming)

But really, the way to get started is just to pick a site and start solving
problems. If you're specifically interested in GCJ then it's best to practice
using previous problems from that contest. But I wouldn't recommend getting
too caught up in one contest. If you start with the Easy and Medium problems
on HackerRank or LeetCode, there are tutorials, discussions, and editorials to
help when you get stuck. And those sites are easy to use, so you can get a lot
of practice time in with low friction. That will get you past the beginner
stage.

~~~
deyouz
That's awesome, thank you very much! I will start with easy problems on
Leetcode. Thanks a lot again!

